# New Intramatic 68 Chronograph Panda



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Was expecting this to happen, and it has. Fratello reporting the new Intramatic Chrono panda...










https://www.fratellowatches.com/new...to-chrono-an-introduction-with-live-pictures/

This time out 40mm with 20mm lug width, does not appear to be an LE.


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

Inevitable really. If the LE had been 40mm I might, might, have kept it!!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

hub6152 said:


> Inevitable really. If the LE had been 40mm I might, might, have kept it!!


Didn't take much of a crystal ball - similar approach with the Pan Europ 1971 LE. Except the production models maintained the same proportions. I still adore my Intramatic 68 LE, will consider this new one as well. I can rationalize it beyond just another colorway (which I try to avoid).

That said I do agree the LE could have benefited from a 40mm case but moreso a bit thinner as well.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I saw this article this morning too, inspired me to wear my LE today. I was pleased to see they went with 40mm and agree that the LE would have benefited from 40mm as well. It’s a great looking watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I’ll have to have one of these guys to go with my LE. White with black sub dials is always the way to go. Awesome!


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

I can not find anywhere, except that link, which says it's 40mm. Everyone, including Hamilton says it's 42mm


----------



## nbsheeran (Feb 14, 2017)

tinknocker said:


> I can not find anywhere, except that link, which says it's 40mm. Everyone, including Hamilton says it's 42mm


The Intramatic 68 Limited Edition released _last year_ is 42mm. It has a reverse panda dial, dark dial with white chrono sub-dials.

This new model is a panda dial, dark sub-dials on a light dial. It is 40mm -- to correct a common complaint of last year's version. I talked to an AD today and he was under the impression that there will be a LE version this year, and a normal production model. He didn't know what the differences would be.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

How Thick is it?

Edit: Article says 14.7mm


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

It will be thick, but it won't matter: beautiful piece, I'll surely be pulling the trigger on this one.


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

I dont see anywhere else this watch being announce..only in Fratello. Not even in Hamilton official website, IG, etc


----------



## Paister (May 2, 2018)

Wow! Amazing share with a competitive price. Appreciate the share


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

14.7 a touch thick otherwise looks awesome


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

https://wornandwound.com/introducing-the-hamilton-intra-matic-auto-chrono/

Also reported by W&W. This looks great, and at 40mm, this is likely to be my next piece.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

I scooped up the LE last year and always puts a smile on my face when I wear it. Like this one also, a beautiful and balanced dial. It is nice they went for 40mm this time, will please a lot more people who were disappointed about the 42mm on the LE.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice! Definitely has my attention.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Going to reserve one next Tuesday.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

From W&W...










Confirms as a general release to Hamilton's catalogue. Good observation that the subs were re-scaled to accommodate the smaller dial. Really does result in a materially different presentation beyond simply reversed palette. Further to that point, Ilya references a "cream" rather than white dial so it appears the tone of the existing 68 will be used. The photos, however, look like the date wheel might be pure white. I hope that isn't jarring. Sure looking forward to seeing more if it.

Thinking adding this to my PE Chrono and last year's 68 might make a nice trio.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> The photos, however, look like the date wheel might be pure white. I hope that isn't jarring. Sure looking forward to seeing more if it.


The date wheel may just have to match the bright white sub dial hands.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

In solidarity with the new panda announcement (and because it was Car Shopping Day for my daughter) it seemed appropriate...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> In solidarity with the new panda announcement (and because it was Car Shopping Day for my daughter) it seemed appropriate...


I had the same instinct yesterday after seeing the post when I got up in the morning. Photo from yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Further to that point, Ilya references a "cream" rather than white dial so it appears the tone of the existing 68 will be used. The photos, however, look like the date wheel might be pure white. I hope that isn't jarring. Sure looking forward to seeing more if it.


thank you for pointing this out. i was actually quite excited about this release. do you think the "white-ness" of the dial would be the same tone as the sub-registers on the 68? i didn't notice it wasn't white-white and if it was cream coloured i would have to think twice about this one although at 40mm it is a very interesting proposition.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

They could have kept the original design: the date white on black.

See picture of the original in this article.

https://wornandwound.com/review/hamilton-intra-matic-68-auto-chrono-review/


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Lucien369 said:


> They could have kept the original design: the date white on black.
> 
> See picture of the original in this article.
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/review/hamilton-intra-matic-68-auto-chrono-review/


Yes, but no winning on this one. There would still be complaints of mismatched date wheel. Although I prefer how the original Chronomatic looks (black wheel on white), and given a mismatch it is far better than white against off-white. Not worth fretting over as these are only preliminary photos and nobody knows exactly how it looks.

BTW original pre-production photos of last year's LE had white wheel. Don't know when/why it changed but somebody at Hamilton made a conscious decision on matching.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

hub6152 said:


> Inevitable really. If the LE had been 40mm I might, might, have kept it!!


Exactly how I feel. Even more important to me personally is the 20 mm lug width on the new release versus the 22 mm lugs on last year's LE. I can't wait to see this new watch in person.


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Yes, but no winning on this one. There would still be complaints of mismatched date wheel. Although I prefer how the original Chronomatic looks (black wheel on white), and given a mismatch it is far better than white against off-white. Not worth fretting over as these are only preliminary photos and nobody knows exactly how it looks.
> 
> BTW original pre-production photos of last year's LE had white wheel. Don't know when/why it changed but somebody at Hamilton made a conscious decision on matching.


Likely a standard date ring for the press prototype. Most likely will be made properly for the final production run.


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> Was expecting this to happen, and it has. Fratello reporting the new Intramatic Chrono panda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful time piece


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Now THIS is interesting. Subscribed for updates.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

This may very well fill the Chrono slot in my collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Personally i prefer the 42mm of the '68, 40mm would've been ok but 42mm fits me better.
Luckily for my bank balance i bought an EMG to fill the panda void, so my wallet can breath easy on this one 

Chris


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

chirs1211 said:


> Luckily for my bank balance i bought an EMG to fill the panda void, so my wallet can breath easy on this one
> 
> Chris


Hah! I had an EMG on pre-order as well but ended up cancelling. Beautiful watch but a couple others came in and had to pull the plug. FWIW I have a couple of other Seagull-equipped pieces and both have been excellent.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

The other thing I like about this watch compared to the 2017 Intramatic LE is that the mid-case is brushed. Last year's watch was polished. It's a matter of personal preference obviously, but I generally don't get along with polished cases. Can't wait to see this 2018 Panda in person.

Here are some of the pics from Fratello's review, which I found a little more informative than the W&W review. Again, personal preference, but unless I'm mistaken neither of the reviews mentioned this key difference.




























Edit -- for reasons I can't figure out, WUS doesn't play nice with my Imgur links any more. Anyway, just go look at the Fratello review and decide for yourself.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Myron said:


> The other thing I like about this watch compared to the 2017 Intramatic LE is that the mid-case is brushed. Last year's watch was polished. It's a matter of personal preference obviously, but I generally don't get along with polished cases. Can't wait to see this 2018 Panda in person.
> 
> Here are some of the pics from Fratello's review, which I found a little more informative than the W&W review. Again, personal preference, but unless I'm mistaken neither of the reviews mentioned this key difference.
> 
> ...


I'm not convinced it's brushed based on those images. But like you I hope they are to further differentiate.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

On the Italian Hamilton website you can already find the new watch complete with price and data. Its reference is H38416711

https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/it-it/h38416711-intramatic-auto-chrono.html

I am not sure however if you can see this page from another country.









BTW from the pictures provided on the website it is clear that the sides of the case are NOT brushed.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Hamiltons own website now also says the lug width is 22 mm, not 20 mm. Sigh...


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

40mm but 22mm lug width?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Myron said:


> Hamiltons own website now also says the lug width is 22 mm, not 20 mm. Sigh...


You probably saw the page of the current LE version (dia. 42 mm, lugs 22 mm). The page in the link I posted above indicates the correct values:


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Showing 22mm lug width on the US Hamilton page as well...









However, I think that's in error. Here's a side-by-side of the LE vs. the new panda. To scale relative to each other...









And here is the silhouette of the panda overlayed on the LE...









Given I scaled these correctly the lug width is proportionately narrower on the panda. But also shows that the difference in size isn't that dramatic. Lug to lug just a hair shorter. The LE is 14.7mm thick and the new panda is 14.45mm. Not a huge difference there either, will still sit proud of the wrist. That said all conjecture as to how it will wear until someone actually gets the chance to try one on.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great and great size.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

ETA here mid-October


----------



## Codwatches (Oct 10, 2014)

Man I just purchased the 68 LE 2 days ago. Really would like this version better. Need to sell more custom straps and some of my collection.


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

This does look very handsome !


----------



## saalto (Jan 10, 2017)

Very interested in this release, size was the negative for me with the last one and I prefer this panda dial anyways. The 22mm lug width on a 40mm is a little wide for my taste, but I have other watches that pull it off well. I have a feeling this will be a great seller for Hamilton. If I hadn't just picked up a couple of neat pieces, I would have a tough time resisting this one.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Lugs are 20mm, must be a mistake on the website.

Caseback pic from Fratello article shows '20' on the back of the leather strap -

https://www.fratellowatches.com/new...to-chrono-an-introduction-with-live-pictures/


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

vexXed said:


> Lugs are 20mm, must be a mistake on the website.
> 
> Caseback pic from Fratello article shows '20' on the back of the leather strap -
> 
> ...


that's a great eye you have!


----------



## Tokyo Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

Heard from my AD, the first batch of these have had their US release delayed a tad, to mid-November. The second batch should be available just before Christmas.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

According to the worn & wound review the lug to lug is 49.2mm. Sigh. There just had to be something wrong.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dtbac11 (Apr 14, 2017)

I bought the LE last and just love it. I am a big guy and 42 suits me perfectly and I also like the cream color white showing on the dial. This piece is surely interesting, but 40 is a bit small. In addition, Hamilton has come out to say this will not be a limited edition in my country. Just FYI.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

dtbac11 said:


> ...will not be a limited edition in my country.


Correct. Will be part of the standard catalogue.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Correct. Will be part of the standard catalogue.


At the same price of the LE though ... :-(


----------



## tokkodai (Sep 14, 2018)

uuggghhh... put down my name for this watch with an AD..
i know theyre totally different watches but.. this or BB58?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

tokkodai said:


> uuggghhh... put down my name for this watch with an AD..
> i know theyre totally different watches but.. this or BB58?


Impossible answer to impossible question. What else do you have?

Both have their place. Classic motorsport inspired chrono vs. vintage diver. And each with iconic presentations. Frankly they would sit beautifully side-by-side in most collections.  I tend to think of things in groups.

The Intra-Matic gets the nod in terms of having a complication vs. basic three-hander, and there is something so compelling about the panda design language. Being two-thirds of the price of the '58 doesn't hurt either.

The Black Bay takes the upper hand in terms of overall wearability, both in size (specifically thickness) and style (it will look appropriate in more contexts than the IM). While not having a complication the BB58 in-house movement is highly regarded. And as much as I love Hamilton, Tudor is a few rungs up the ladder.

In other words...good luck with your decision. :-d

That aside, while at my AD a couple weeks back I had the chance to try on the BB58. When it first came out and all the fuss was being made over its size at 39mm I essentially dismissed it thinking it would be too small. Wrong. It fit absolutely beautifully on my flat 7" wrist, with plenty of presence. It's all about proportion and design. To that end I'm really looking forward to trying out the new Intra-Matic.

BTW, I have been mistakenly referring to it still as the Intra-Matic 68 Chronograph but it appears the official name is _Intra-Matic Auto Chrono_ to distinguish from the 68 Chronograph LE.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

tokkodai said:


> uuggghhh... put down my name for this watch with an AD..
> i know theyre totally different watches but.. this or BB58?


Both really fine watches and you just have to wait until the Panda comes in and check it against a BB/58. I think when you put them on your wrist, you are able to make a decision. Last year I was in a similar position: the 68 LE or the Tudor BB. In the end I chose the LE as it was going to be a different watch in my collection (pretty much all divers and was not an immediate fan of the snowflake hands).

Good luck with the hunt and decision (half the fun).


----------



## tokkodai (Sep 14, 2018)

@mitjrj impossible question indeed..haha 
I just fell for watches and my only watch is a vintage tissot antimagnetique , and I wear this guy as a daily. but I was looking for more durable "vintage-inspired" watch to add to my collection for daily duties instead of tissot.
I haven't tried on the BB58 yet but the regular BB was indeed way too big, especially coming from wearing my vintage tissot, 34mm?
and as I'm waiting for BB58, I came across the intra-matic auto chrono... love the panda dial...the sizing I'm not sure if it will be too big though.
but like @TagTime said, I must try both on to make a decision. if both of them fit right, I might lean towards the auto chrono... I'm a car guy..motorsport heritage speaks to me more than diver's ...


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

Finally a 40. This model was too vintage to be a 42, never made sense to me.
I know 40 is still big, but totally do-able


----------



## tokkodai (Sep 14, 2018)

I agree, I can't wait to try it on , 40mm seem to be okay but its the thickness im worried about


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

*"$2,195"*

Nope.

*"14.45 mm Thickness"*

Definitely not.

A very nice looking watch though.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

KogKiller said:


> *"$2,195"*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...


Don't judge the book by its cover. Try it on. The 68 sits really nice on the wrist.


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

TagTime said:


> Don't judge the book by its cover. Try it on. The 68 sits really nice on the wrist.


Good advice, IMO. You've got to try it on, I loved the Reissue Heuer Autavia in photos, but it wore like a can of tuna on my wrist.

The hammy looks gorgeous, but that magic happens...or doesn't, when you put it on.


----------



## grunch (Oct 12, 2014)

I am completely obsessed with this watch. Saw it on IG for the first time a week ago or so. Can't stop looking at it... might have too sell some pieces and fund this. What do we think the street price will end up being?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

grunch said:


> I am completely obsessed with this watch. Saw it on IG for the first time a week ago or so. Can't stop looking at it... might have too sell some pieces and fund this. What do we think the street price will end up being?


Through Chrono24 I bought my 68 from an AD at 20% below MRSP


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

It's coming!

On Chrono24 there's already a Swiss/German seller who offers it at MRSP and immediate delivery. Of course I expect the price will get lower as supply increases.


----------



## tokkodai (Sep 14, 2018)

anxiously waiting that call from my AD... *heavy breathing,
I am really trying not to judge the dimensions of this watch, especially the thickness without trying it on, but my gut feeling tells me it will wear like a tuna can..which I won't like..


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> It's coming!
> 
> On Chrono24 there's already a Swiss/German seller who offers it at MRSP and immediate delivery. Of course I expect the price will get lower as supply increases.


Find it hard to believe ready for immediate delivery when industry has been saying October/November.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Find it hard to believe ready for immediate delivery when industry has been saying October/November.


I just did a quick check on Chrono24 and saw actually next to the Swiss offer also a German dealer who has one available. The German only had a stock photo, the Swiss looked he had the actual piece, but not sure if those are web photos.



















Story continues.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

TagTime said:


> I just did a quick check on Chrono24 and saw actually next to the Swiss offer also a German dealer who has one available. The German only had a stock photo, the Swiss looked he had the actual piece, but not sure if those are web photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottom was in a hands on article.


----------



## user384h (Sep 13, 2011)

tinknocker said:


> I can not find anywhere, except that link, which says it's 40mm. Everyone, including Hamilton says it's 42mm


Good write up here also.

https://wornandwound.com/introducing-the-hamilton-intra-matic-auto-chrono/


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Bottom was in a hands on article.


Thanks, thought that was the case. So it is clear they want some pre-sales.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

This watch can be bought from the Hamilton Italian online store of course at MRSP as of today. b-)

Earlier I got the email notification from them.


----------



## tokkodai (Sep 14, 2018)

my AD said that he's expecting mid Oct - Nov for it to arrive.
but I sure do hope it arrives earlier... I can't wait to try it on


----------



## johnwooten72 (Mar 7, 2016)

excited about this - but I generally prefer 42-44mm dials. The number of 68 LE's I've seen for sale have held me off that one though - even before this was announced, it seemed like a lot of people bought the 68 and were unhappy with it enough to sell it shortly after. This one looks better to me and will be easy to obtain - but which one is the right one for me. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

johnwooten72 said:


> excited about this - but I generally prefer 42-44mm dials. The number of 68 LE's I've seen for sale have held me off that one though - even before this was announced, it seemed like a lot of people bought the 68 and were unhappy with it enough to sell it shortly after. This one looks better to me and will be easy to obtain - but which one is the right one for me. Decisions, decisions!


Will definitely be _easier_ to obtain as it is not a limited edition.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Will definitely be _easier_ to obtain as it is not a limited edition.


Well it appears that the original 1968 pieces were not sold that easily. There's still a number of them on sale even at the Hamilton online boutique and the prices have fallen down a bit.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

This is one of two watches that has reignited my watch GAS (the other being the blue/gray Oris Big Crown Pointer Date). I'm going to keep an eye out for this one at ADs during the upcoming holiday season. My wallet is hoping that I don't fall in love with it. 

BTW, I think that some of the early confusion, 'specially in this thread, is that the new, non-LE model is the Intra-matic Auto Chrono - "68" is not in the model name, so the thread is titled erroneously.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Wutch said:


> BTW, I think that some of the early confusion, 'specially in this thread, is that the new, non-LE model is the Intra-matic Auto Chrono - "68" is not in the model name, so the thread is titled erroneously.


Yes, agreed. I noted that afterward. If an admin could change the title would be great. "New Intra-Matic Auto Chrono Panda"


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

tokkodai said:


> anxiously waiting that call from my AD... *heavy breathing,
> I am really trying not to judge the dimensions of this watch, especially the thickness without trying it on, but my gut feeling tells me it will wear like a tuna can..which I won't like..


Thinking the same thing, the 40mm is definitely a welcomed size for such a cool,vintage style, but will it be too tall for a 40mm....hmmm

I look forward to seeing it in person


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I have just placed an order with an AD, delivery expected in two weeks' time. b-)

They told me they already received last friday a single piece which was gone in a matter of a few hours.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wondering what kind of prices ADs are offering these at? I think MSRP in the US is $2195.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Just placed my preorder on the hamilton site.
havent been excited for a new watch in awhile....


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Surfing around looking at vintage Chrono-Matics. Couple of observations. First, the case thickness of the new model. Some angst over it still being 14.7mm despite smaller diameter. Consider the original 37mm was a (relatively for the time) whopping 14mm thick. Or 38% of diameter in contrast to new reference at 37%.










The other photo I stumbled on was the panda Chrono-Matic on mesh. Maybe of interest to those considering this pairing on the new release.


----------



## Yolly111 (May 16, 2018)

Very nice but personally I prefer the black with white registers, or reverse panda...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Yolly111 said:


> Very nice but personally I prefer the black with white registers, or reverse panda...


I wonder if you put the two together they annihilate each other.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> I wonder if you put the two together they annihilate was each other.


"Try to imagine all life as you know it stopping instantaneously and every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of light. Total protonic reversal."


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

I recieved mine, to be honest, its a nice watch but I will be returning it. the 40mm looks a bit too small on my wrist (maybe i am too used to 42mm watches) and I dont really like the cream dial. If it was flat white, i would prefer it.
Its a very nice watch, but since I am not in love with it... I will return it


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

double post


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

spacemanvt said:


> I recieved mine, to be honest, its a nice watch but I will be returning it. the 40mm looks a bit too small on my wrist (maybe i am too used to 42mm watches) and I dont really like the cream dial. If it was flat white, i would prefer it.
> Its a very nice watch, but since I am not in love with it... I will return it


Sorry to hear the watch is not for you. I also thought that the dial would be flat white. Are you maybe able to post some pictures before you return it? Next to some of your other pieces, just to compare?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

TagTime said:


> Sorry to hear the watch is not for you. I also thought that the dial would be flat white. Are you maybe able to post some pictures before you return it? Next to some of your other pieces, just to compare?


Maybe against a flat white paper? I knew it was off-white/cream (you can also see this compared to white date wheel) but am now wondering how "creamy" it really is.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Sure, I can take some photos this weekend.
Its very off white... off putting to me.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

spacemanvt said:


> Sure, I can take some photos this weekend.
> Its very off white... off putting to me.




You can definitely see the difference but has not appeared that dramatic in the photos I have seen. Good to start hearing real-world opinions.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

i'm going to guess that the tone of the white might just be the same tone as the white on the intra-matic 68.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

ranonranonarat said:


> i'm going to guess that the tone of the white might just be the same tone as the white on the intra-matic 68.


That would make sense to me.

For what it's worth, I've been enjoying my LE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ranonranonarat said:


> i'm going to guess that the tone of the white might just be the same tone as the white on the intra-matic 68.


That would be definitely be creamy and not quite right. Against the charcoal dial of the 68 it's great. But all cream may be a bit dirty. Will have to reserve judgement until I actually see one.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Another reference. I would be surprised if the new Auto Chrono uses the same cream tone as the 68. This shot from Hodinkee shows it against white marble and cream gloves. Unless the photo has been selectively color managed it offers good tonal context. It's very cleanly lit.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

the tones in hodinkee actually look silverish which i doubt is the case given they've pushed the contrast very much higher. i think it's really going to take someone who bought it to confirm the true dial colour.

i was actually quite excited with this release but with the true colour deviating so much from the hamilton website pictures, it's killed the enthusiasm a bit for me. i'll continue to enjoy my intra-matic 68 LE.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> That would be definitely be creamy and not quite right. Against the charcoal dial of the 68 it's great. But all cream may be a bit dirty. Will have to reserve judgement until I actually see one.


I agree, I like it on my LE, but it would be too much on the Panda.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

found a video on youtube showing the watch. it was uploaded three weeks ago. the dial is definitely not the cream of the intra matic 68 but seems like somewhat of a dirty cream in contrast with the date window...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

It certainly looks more off-white than the cream on the '68, maybe just too much for a whole dial.

Chris


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

In this German video the colour appears to be somewhat different: 




Ineed we need to have a member with the watch on his wrist to get a reliable report.


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> In this German video the colour appears to be somewhat different:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The date changer, wow. Is that the only way, so can't use the crown (without simply winding it forward)? Wouldn't want to experience that if you don't have the tool to change the date.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MichaelKG said:


> The date changer, wow. Is that the only way, so can't use the crown (without simply winding it forward)? Wouldn't want to experience that if you don't have the tool to change the date.


It shows up that way in many different watches with this movement. It's no big deal and is very easy. And there is nothing special about the tool. Any pointed object will work.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

I actually never use the tool. I use the tip of a pencil. Just a gentle press and the date already clicks.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

TagTime said:


> I actually never use the tool. I use the tip of a pencil. Just a gentle press and the date already clicks.


So do I. Let's not forget that watches powered by a Valjoux 7751 featuring a complete calendar have had this kind of pusher for some 40 years now.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow! I think it looks fantastic in both videos.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

The AD has just received from Hamilton a box of watches that includes my Panda. They will ship it to me on Monday.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

It's certainly a handsome watch except for the date. I don't mean the method to change it, I don't buy any watches with the date function. Just a personal preference.

I waited years for Hamilton to release a field watch without a date and when they did I grabbed one and I wear it often. Maybe someday they will release a 40mm panda chrono without a date...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Quartersawn said:


> It's certainly a handsome watch except for the date. I don't mean the method to change it, I don't buy any watches with the date function. Just a personal preference.
> 
> I waited years for Hamilton to release a field watch without a date and when they did I grabbed one and I wear it often. Maybe someday they will release a 40mm panda chrono without a date...
> 
> View attachment 13591871


I'm not much of a date fan either, but I would say that the date on my LE (and therefore the Panda too) is done tastefully. Having said that, it looks fantastic without the date too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

JonS1967 said:


> I'm not much of a date fan either, but I would say that the date on my LE (and therefore the Panda too) is done tastefully. Having said that, it looks fantastic without the date too.


I concur it is tastefully done, it certainly looks better at 6 than at 3 where it is on most watches.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Am I the only one that baulks at silver hands on a light coloured dial? Why do so many watch companies do this? Would have been better to outline the hands in black, methinks.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

It's worth reiterating the date window is consistent with the original reference...










Photo plucked online from some lucky owner.

What's more the window is similarly outlined in black. There were iterations with both a white and black wheel.

For every one who wishes no date on the new version there would likely have been many more decrying its absence as not being true to the source.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Here are some photos. At second glance, the size is good but the cream dial still isn't my favorite. Maybe if I can get it on sale at some point 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

spacemanvt said:


> Here are some photos. At second glance, the size is good but the cream dial still isn't my favorite. Maybe if I can get it on sale at some point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! Could you please confirm the lug 2 lug?


----------



## johnwooten72 (Mar 7, 2016)

I've really liked the LE since the first time I saw it, but then word came about this one, which I also like. I think for me, the bigger size of the LE is going to win out. I would like the smaller dial more if it were truly white. It's funny how much the tone of the white varies from photo to photo - but near as I can tell, it's definitely cream/off-white.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

spacemanvt said:


> Here are some photos. At second glance, the size is good but the cream dial still isn't my favorite. Maybe if I can get it on sale at some point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the cream dial, but the white datewheel makes it look cheap..and it's poorly centered too..


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I just received the watch however outside it's pouring and the natural light very low. No pics today.

I would call the dial a slightly creamy white, absolutely pleasant and surely not a reason to send back the watch. 

More on the subject once I have had time to watch the watch ... :-d


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

A quick shot


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Love that watch.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Natural light:


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics. It is a nice watch, no doubt, but to make it a winner for me the dial should have plain white.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Last attempt to show the hue of the dial:


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> Last attempt to show the hue of the dial:


This watch is beautiful; thanks for taking the time to post your pictures, Kilovolt.

I went to my AD-sponsored event last night. Hamilton was there so I was of course expecting to see the new Panda chrono, but no. The Hamilton rep actually blamed it on Hodinkee, whom he said had some exclusive 30-day deal to the one pass-around demo watch in the US. I was disappointed to say the least. He told me it would be released/available at most retail locations in North America on November 14. Hm.


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Myron said:


> This watch is beautiful; thanks for taking the time to post your pictures, Kilovolt.
> 
> I went to my AD-sponsored event last night. Hamilton was there so I was of course expecting to see the new Panda chrono, but no. The Hamilton rep actually blamed it on Hodinkee, whom he said had some exclusive 30-day deal to the one pass-around demo watch in the US. I was disappointed to say the least. He told me it would be released/available at most retail locations in North America on November 14. Hm.


Where was that event Myron?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemcc (Apr 18, 2014)

I picked up the new version to make a set. It feels noticeably smaller on the wrist.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Davemcc said:


> I picked up the new version to make a set. It feels noticeably smaller on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13611401


Yes, this is the picture I was waiting for. Great combo.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Davemcc said:


> I picked up the new version to make a set. It feels noticeably smaller on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13611401


Very nice! They're both great looking pieces. Perhaps the new one will join my SE at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Very nice! They're both great looking pieces. Perhaps the new one will join my SE at some point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Certainly does look a lot smaller than the 2mm size difference would suggest 

Chris


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Certainly does look a lot smaller than the 2mm size difference would suggest
> 
> Chris


Yes it definitely does and the dark tachymeter ring helps a lot in this respect.


----------



## Davemcc (Apr 18, 2014)

chirs1211 said:


> Certainly does look a lot smaller than the 2mm size difference would suggest
> 
> Chris


It feels a lot smaller on the wrist as well. The '68 is on the outside limit of my comfort zone but the 40mm feels perfectly comfortable.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Luckily for me 42mm is bang in the middle of my range 40mm is perfectly usable as well but this one certainly wears smaller, not too much of an issue as i'm not in the market for another panda just yet  

Chris


----------



## tokkodai (Sep 14, 2018)

nice! i wonder how the height of the watch affects the feel on the wrist.
just got the call from my AD and going in this friday to try it on 
i know they're two different watches but its either this guy or the tudor BB58..


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

gmgSR50 said:


> Where was that event Myron?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was held in Grand Rapids at the Downtown Market and the sponsor was DeVries Jewelers. Nicely attended, and they had Two Hearted on tap so I couldn't complain too much that they didn't have the one watch I was interested in... ;-)


----------



## Yolly111 (May 16, 2018)

I love them both, but independently of the size, I still feel that the black looks nicer than the Panda. Personal choice of course...


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

I finally had the opportunity to see this watch in person and try it on. I will say that it is perfectly proportioned and sized. Hamilton really got the dimensions just right, and I was glad to see it didn't have the screw down crown of the IM 68.

But I left without it. As others have commented, the dial color is a bit strange. It's not off-white or bone or cream, it's positively taupe. Like you put a drop of gray in the can of ivory paint or something. The more I looked at it, the more I didn't care for it. But everything else about it was so nice, that the color may grow on me yet; who can say?

The watch fit my wrist nicely and was comfortable to wear, taking into account the brand new leather strap that I wouldn't wear it on anyway.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Myron said:


> As others have commented, the dial color is a bit strange. It's not off-white or bone or cream, it's positively taupe. Like you put a drop of gray in the can of ivory paint or something.


Still haven't seen one but hope to soon. Very strange the mixed emotions on the dial color where it should have been as straightforward forward as it gets.

Funny that this post came up shortly after I strapped in my 68.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

After two weeks in my daily rotation I must say that I find the colour of the dial perfectly acceptable also in view of the fact that this watch is meant to have a retro look. Probably an off white dial would not be the most appropriate choice for this model.


----------



## backpackerx (Mar 5, 2012)

I tried to find one locally yesterday without success. I had heard they would start showing up in mid-November but I haven’t seen one yet. I really like the style but want to view the dial and see how it looks on my wrist in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

backpackerx said:


> I tried to find one locally yesterday without success. I had heard they would start showing up in mid-November but I haven't seen one yet. I really like the style but want to view the dial and see how it looks on my wrist in person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same. Went to an AD yesterday and have they called Hamilton and was informed it will take another two months to get it in for them.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> Same. Went to an AD yesterday and have they called Hamilton and was informed it will take another two months to get it in for them.


<|

PS: I don't believe they will miss the XMas opportunity but stranger things have happened ...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Finally saw the Intra-Matic Auto Chrono in the metal. Overall I think it's pretty stunning. The shade of the dial does not turn me off nor do I feel it looks odd. Hamilton's error (opinion) is that they went with a stark white _date wheel_. Without that immediate reference you would likely not even notice the dial is not pure white. The eye has a way of compensating. Had the good fortune of also seeing the incredible new Breitling Premier panda. Aside from it now being my personal watch of the year (just beyond stunning) it appears to have a similarly off-white dial but with a matching date. Better integrated.

If the Intra-Matic dial were pure white I think it would be too stark. It's a shame the date wheel wasn't better implemented (not a commentary on the presence of the date, it's consistent with the original references).


----------



## Davemcc (Apr 18, 2014)

Hamilton’s date window implementation is some of the worst in the business, imho.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Davemcc said:


> Hamilton's date window implementation is some of the worst in the business, imho.


There are certain glaring ones, yes. The Intra-Matic Auto Chrono and 68 have the placement and proportions correct but the panda dial tone is questionable.

I have always _loved_ the Khaki Field Titanium and threatened to buy that on a few occasions but the 3:00 window and how it a) clips the '3' Arabic, and b) forces the inner '15' marker in always annoyed me. The white wheel never bothered me.

The _Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Chronograph_ is another beauty. I can forgive the 4:30 date window as there is no other suitable location. And Hamilton's choice of a round aperture is appreciated (don't know why more brands don't do this). But if you're going to have the round window the date should be oriented parallel. It just looks strange on an angle. Of course with this watch it would have benefited from no date at all.

That said every brand tends to screw this up. Even the big dogs aren't immune: case in point the otherwise incredible Blancpain _Fifty Fathoms Bathyscape_. Why...just...why...

Longines and Baume also suffer from stuffing in the window too often.

More often than not there are marketing reasons that can't be dismissed for the larger consumer group who demand a date and are clueless to these observations. But when it comes to something like the Intra-Matic that's a watch you know is going to be gobbled up by the enthusiast community first and foremost, so these details are never missed.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is mine, I got it last Monday.

Dial is somehow creamy-egg white (I'm not sure the proper color name in english). Kind of thick watch and lugs could have been a little bit shorter but definitely I'm happy with this purchase


----------



## JL Pettimore (Jan 27, 2018)

It's gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Wrist photo


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

WatchHoliday said:


> Wrist photo


That's a very handsome watch.


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

WatchHoliday said:


> Wrist photo


That's a very handsome watch.


----------



## Yolly111 (May 16, 2018)

Great looking watch, congrats!


----------



## tokkodai (Sep 14, 2018)

I liked everything else except for two things that bothered me personally enough not to purchase the watch.
1. the thickness of the watch. I have never worn a watch as thick as this hammy , and it really felt too top heavy to be my daily wearer.
2. the polished case wasn't for me...
here is a picture from my instagram @xtokkodai *give it a follow for some watch contents :-!:-!


----------



## backpackerx (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone seeing these locally in the US yet? My AD doesn’t have it.


----------



## Davemcc (Apr 18, 2014)

backpackerx said:


> Anyone seeing these locally in the US yet? My AD doesn't have it.


When I talked to my Canadian Hamilton rep, he said that everything ordered at Basel has already been built and shipped to all countries. They will not build any more until next year. If your AD doesn't have one by now, he's probably not getting one until next year.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

WatchHoliday said:


> Wrist photo


soo cool....I only wished the lugs were a bit curved to conform to the wrist better.


----------



## Yolly111 (May 16, 2018)

backpackerx said:


> Anyone seeing these locally in the US yet? My AD doesn't have it.


I've seen a couple on eBay already...


----------



## backpackerx (Mar 5, 2012)

Yolly111 said:


> I've seen a couple on eBay already...


I see them on Chrono24 too. Mostly European sellers.


----------



## backpackerx (Mar 5, 2012)

Saw one at another AD finally today. Only had one and it’s better looking in person than I expected. AD was running 10% off for Holiday sale but said technically it’s not supposed to be part of that sale. They weren’t sure they’d get another one for a while.


----------



## Rbird7282 (Sep 16, 2017)

This is on my short list but I need to see it in person first. Waiting on my AD to get one in.


----------

